# Avatar Competition



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Who, in your opinion, has the...
1 coolest
2 creepiest
3 corniest
4 cleverest
5 enticing
6 most annoying
(add categories if you want)
avatar on this site?:lol: 

I vote myself corniest


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy- his avatar is the creepiest, the pic scares the crap outta me. whats the go with the chick banging her head in the bath tub. thats the things nightmares are made off.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 18, 2007)

revdaniel- for the cleverist. i love the pic of him in the woods with the snakes over his shoulders. looks great


----------



## dragozz (Feb 18, 2007)

add " the most annoying " category too


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 18, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeee... for.. funkiest themed one?


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 18, 2007)

spilota_variegata -for the cutest, when he had his daughter on it.


----------



## nook171 (Feb 18, 2007)

mine for the cleverest


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 18, 2007)

Whiteyluvsrum for the Cougar.


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

I win all


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

nook171 said:


> mine for the cleverest


Is it a lizard in a tortoise shell? Not being rude or anything


----------



## Adam (Feb 18, 2007)

I like mine as it is me when I was racing speedway sidecars,.... 200 kph with no brakes!!!!!!! LOTS of FUN!!!!


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

dragozz said:


> add " the most annoying " category too


Category's in... so who is it


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL freddy is actually a really nice girl lol

Simone.


----------



## Adam (Feb 18, 2007)

He has changed it now but Australis's old man shaking head...... I hated it. LOL Sorry Austi


----------



## freddy (Feb 18, 2007)

melgalea said:


> freddy- his avatar is the creepiest, the pic scares the crap outta me. whats the go with the chick banging her head in the bath tub. thats the things nightmares are made off.


:shock: 1. its *'her'* avatar is ..................yadeyadeyada 
2. how is that scary?:? i think its funny


thanks simone, checks in the mail :lol:


----------



## Lozza (Feb 18, 2007)

melgalea said:


> freddy- his avatar is the creepiest, the pic scares the crap outta me. whats the go with the chick banging her head in the bath tub. thats the things nightmares are made off.


I agree :shock: 

Whiteyluvsrum -The Cougar is pretty funny  
and Tatelinas is cool


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

melgalea said:


> freddy- his avatar is the creepiest, the pic scares the crap outta me. whats the go with the chick banging her head in the bath tub. thats the things nightmares are made off.


Yep me too. Thats 3 for the chick in the bath being the creepiest. Messes me up every time I see it.


----------



## nook171 (Feb 18, 2007)

no it's my cross breed lol eastern bearded drangon x tortise it took me 5yrs to get this right lol

it's a turtle shell that is carved out of a coconut


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy said:


> :shock: 1. its *'her'* avatar is ..................yadeyadeyada
> 2. how is that scary?:? i think its funny
> 
> 
> thanks simone, checks in the mail :lol:


How is a chick impaling her head on a faucet funny?


----------



## Adam (Feb 18, 2007)

She's just rocking back and forth....... really,really fast!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree that Australis' old one with the guy shaking his head was the most annoying...funny but a bit of annoying/creepy old man


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

nook171 said:


> no it's my cross breed lol eastern bearded drangon x tortise it took me 5yrs to get this right lol
> 
> it's a turtle shell that is carved out of a coconut


You're right. It is clever. Which proves I'm not.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 18, 2007)

i like my avy, i was told mine was the creepiest pic she'ed ever seen! she was a herpaphobic i think!


----------



## Hetty (Feb 18, 2007)

Oi doodz, nothing beats Domo Kun.


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Adam said:


> She's just rocking back and forth....... really,really fast!!! ROFLMAO


My wife did that once and I had to get a new wife


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 18, 2007)

Pixie always has the best avatar.. And for some reason (can anyone tell me why LOL?) I can't seem to take my eyes off Bryony's


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

I use to like Teamshermans one where the bloke was bashing the fax machine

Simone.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 18, 2007)

Whitey shouldn't count, he changes his avatar almost as often as he changes his jocks..... His Platoon one was the best


----------



## Australis (Feb 18, 2007)

Adam said:


> He has changed it now but Australis's old man shaking head...... I hated it. LOL Sorry Austi



Yes it was bad, so bad i couldnt even handle it any longer..lol


----------



## Adam (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, like you new one Austi!!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

Mines the most annoying


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

i self nominate myself for most hpynotic, or dizzying, depending on how you look at it


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 18, 2007)

gaara said:


> i self nominate myself for most hpynotic, or dizzying, depending on how you look at it


 
im inclined to go with retarded


----------



## Adam (Feb 18, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Oxy!!!!!!!! Here, here to retarded boy!!!!!


----------



## cans (Feb 18, 2007)

junglemad , stary boy and tobben my top 3 funnies but there is heaps more like strange 1
tatelina "s most trippy
yeah freedies reminds me of the ring all the time for some reason


----------



## horsenz (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy said:


> :shock: 1. its *'her'* avatar is ..................yadeyadeyada
> 2. how is that scary?:? i think its funny
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

hey, I may be retarded, but I'm mr cool on the short bus.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

I cant look at tatelinas when i'm hungover


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Mines the most annoying


You're kidding, right?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY @ mine LOL i love it


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Brrrr is a little bit interesting with the Chopper Reid thing and the "west of Dubbo" address. Lots of smileys following Brrrr


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 18, 2007)

tatelinas is the most annoying by far!

Tsidasa has the hottest one! i dont know just something about it!


----------



## codeth (Feb 18, 2007)

stary boy , your is heaps cool lol


----------



## cans (Feb 18, 2007)

ok iam entering in this lol hope my new one dont get me an infraction


----------



## pythomaniac (Feb 18, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I use to like Teamshermans one where the bloke was bashing the fax machine
> 
> Simone.


 
i think yours is the best how did you get your black heads to do that? (without eating each otther lol)


----------



## codeth (Feb 18, 2007)

pmsl cans


----------



## pythoness (Feb 18, 2007)

mines the cutest for sure.
Australis' old one sent me mad.
bryony's bouncing boosoms are so mesmerizing i can't stand it


----------



## pythoness (Feb 18, 2007)

oh and the chick in the bath is disturbing :O


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 18, 2007)

pythoness said:


> mines the cutest for sure.



gotta love labrynth!
wanna come in a meet the missus???? hahahaha


----------



## Magpie (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate Tatelina's avatar so much I don't read her posts as I cannot stand it.


----------



## tan (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy's is freaky and tatelinas is soooo bad, i always scroll past it quickly in case i have a fit (lol)


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 18, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I hate Tatelina's avatar so much I don't read her posts as I cannot stand it.



i agree with ya magpie, i feel like i am going to have a seizure just looking at it. cant stand the moving ones. argh :x


----------



## codeth (Feb 18, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I hate Tatelina's avatar so much I don't read her posts as I cannot stand it.



lol


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 18, 2007)

cans said:


> ok iam entering in this lol hope my new one dont get me an infraction



I don't think you're allowed to have genitals as your avatar


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 18, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Mines the most annoying


 

But somhow very erotic.

donk


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> I don't think you're allowed to have genitals as your avatar


LOL


----------



## hodges (Feb 18, 2007)

6 most tripiest lol: tatelina
gaara's is looking pretty cool
cheers
brad


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy's one looks like she's doing sit ups really fast!
bryony is hypnotizing!  
i try and match the crap below the name and signature to my avatar.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 18, 2007)

What about Star boy And his Cat doing push ups, every time i see it i can hear "Eye of the tiger"
That poor little cat is going straight to "Whiteys" scub.:lol: 

Donk


----------



## stary boy (Feb 18, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i agree with ya magpie, i feel like i am going to have a seizure just looking at it. cant stand the moving ones. argh :x


 

you cant say you dont like my moving one mel!! LOL


----------



## tan (Feb 18, 2007)

or mine...???


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 18, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I hate Tatelina's avatar so much I don't read her posts as I cannot stand it.


 
Yes, i'm the same.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 18, 2007)

I can see whitey wresting a Doberman in front of of the Seaview and then cruising in to tell all the 2RAR boys about it, *flack jacket on*


----------



## dee4 (Feb 18, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Yes, i'm the same.



Talk about motion sickness...


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 18, 2007)

i think mines the biggest


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Stary boy is the best, love the Kitty cat,
My worst has to be Freddy.
And mine is the Cutest because i picked it


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Feb 18, 2007)

*Change often.*

I think that they sould change to suit your mood for the day. Like Pic1 Sunday morn after a great sat night. 2 "when the fish are biting". 3 when i'm sad and upset. 4 when i am not sure what i want. 5 when i never know where to look. Being new to the site i will change to suit feeling for the day/week. But after all is said and done we all pick what we like/want for a reason so if means something to you and you like it then thats all that matters..........


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

tan said:


> or mine...???


Yours stops me in my tracks every time. Have to consciously look away 'cause that kid's look just so demanding.


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Feb 18, 2007)

.....Newbie..... said:


> I think that they sould change to suit your mood for the day. Like Pic1 Sunday morn after a great sat night. 2 "when the fish are biting". 3 when i'm sad and upset. 4 when i am not sure what i want. 5 when i never know where to look. Being new to the site i will change to suit feeling for the day/week. But after all is said and done we all pick what we like/want for a reason so if means something to you and you like it then thats all that matters..........


Nice pics but i don't like the nail through the finger cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy's tiss NO 1!!

hahah @ "spooky"


----------



## freddy (Feb 18, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> freddy's tiss NO 1!!


 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> I can see whitey wresting a Doberman in front of of the Seaview and then cruising in to tell all the 2RAR boys about it, *flack jacket on*



after the doberman i went for a walk down the strand and was ambushed by a croc! but i used my man skills to gain the intiative and return the wild beast back to the ocean! i didnt have to tell the blokes, cause they seen it all at the piss up from the seaview!


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 18, 2007)

anybody like my avatar?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

Bounce Bounce 

*watches - up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, *


----------



## reece89 (Feb 18, 2007)

stary boy's and tans are probly the cutest


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> anybody like my avatar?


you got lots of votes rev. (bit biblical for me though  )


----------



## Earthling (Feb 18, 2007)

Definetly Bryony's.....I just hope your a girl.


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Bounce Bounce
> 
> *watches - up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, *


just...keep...it....goin.....a.....little.....longer.....bryony...


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Bounce Bounce
> 
> *watches - up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, up, down, *



bryony's get my vote for best  i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

Hooray for Boobies!


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 18, 2007)

hip hip HOORAY


----------



## wichita (Feb 18, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Hooray for Boobies!


yes yes hooray!


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

Bah! Lap dogs, all of you!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

hooray for norks!


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 18, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> after the doberman i went for a walk down the strand and was ambushed by a croc! but i used my man skills to gain the intiative and return the wild beast back to the ocean! i didnt have to tell the blokes, cause they seen it all at the piss up from the seaview!



They wouldn't have seen your awesome croc hunting skills, they were watching the RAAF guys carve up the dance floor and take all your women, under the envious eye of 5AV

Aviation Rule


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 18, 2007)

Adam said:


> He has changed it now but Australis's old man shaking head...... I hated it. LOL Sorry Austi


Amen that annoyed the _faeces _(dont want another infraction ) out of me for some reason.


----------



## reece89 (Feb 18, 2007)

bryonys is probly the best
HOORAY FOR BOOBIES lol


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 18, 2007)

freddy said:


> :shock: 1. its *'her'* avatar is ..................yadeyadeyada
> 2. how is that scary?:? i think its funny


Its strange  i think i need to get an avatar up and running me thinks.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 18, 2007)

mines funny


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> They wouldn't have seen your awesome croc hunting skills, they were watching the RAAF guys carve up the dance floor and take all your women, under the envious eye of 5AV
> 
> Aviation Rule



yeah all the avo guys were upstairs at grab a granny!  
i can say something about the choppers but its a bit distastful even for my standards!
id rather have kiwi pilots anyday! and thats saying something because i loath sheep lovers!


----------



## jordo (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeee... for.. funkiest themed one?



To be honest I hate your avatar, it hurts to look at it 
If you're going to make moving avatars make them move slower imo.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 18, 2007)

minnnnnnnne cause its ren and stimpyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

I live in my own world, and in my world I already won this comp, short-bus or no short-bus


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

settle down dragon ball z


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 18, 2007)

I like Tatelina's avatar


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 18, 2007)

lol u sure ur not 10 gaara cause my son is 10 and likes dragon ball z LMAO


----------



## Scotth (Feb 18, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I like Tatelina's avatar



I agree, very classy yet still leaves something to the imagination!!


----------



## cans (Feb 18, 2007)

it looks like an optical illusion that spiders not really changing size is it.. ???
i always stare at it hehehe


----------



## stary boy (Feb 18, 2007)

i like mine


----------



## Jozz (Feb 18, 2007)

Freddy's is definately disturbing. If you think thats funny, you have issues! 

Tatelina's is so annoying, I also skip past posts. The picture is ok, but the flashing hurts your eyes!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 18, 2007)

[email protected] ppl who have issues lmao i have issues


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 18, 2007)

staryboy for the coolest


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

lol thinking my avatar has anything to do with dragon ball only shows your own ignorance 

Theres nothing childish about magical ninjas, dur.


----------



## jordo (Feb 18, 2007)

gaara said:


> lol thinking my avatar has anything to do with dragon ball only shows your own ignorance
> 
> Theres nothing childish about magical ninjas, dur.



Oh  I thought it was you gaara


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

You thought I was a cartoon?


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I like Tatelina's avatar



Me to you can tell how drunk you are by how fast it spins :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatelina's avatar is the one most likely to cause epileptic fits.......



Hix


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 19, 2007)

Hix said:


> Tatelina's avatar is the one most likely to cause epileptic fits.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



agreed 100% there with you hix. it almost causes me to flip out. lol
mel.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> mines funny



YAY @ ren and stimpy!!!!!
Dance!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

Tan's is kinda cute.... big boofy looking baby blinking.. (that's alot of B's).
And sorry to everyone that has to scroll quickly past my post! *rolls eyes*


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 19, 2007)

i like my pic cause Jeff Corwin is SEXY as


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 19, 2007)

Peewwwkkkssss
MINE is better cause ren n stimpy rock


----------



## noni (Feb 19, 2007)

cans said:


> it looks like an optical illusion that spiders not really changing size is it.. ???
> i always stare at it hehehe


 
me too, lol.  

also was it starry boy who used to have the cherry with the bird face thingy? that was kinda cool.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I cant look at tatelinas when i'm hungover


 

I cant stop looking at yours


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> I cant stop looking at yours



lol
Neither can I


----------



## herptrader (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Mines the most annoying



Naaaa That flashy spider thingy is the most annoying by far. It is annoying I have never succeeded in working out to whom it belongs!


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 19, 2007)

I vote for mine


----------



## codeth (Feb 19, 2007)

go ren and stimpy


----------



## jessop (Feb 19, 2007)

there are some good ones on this site, some of the moving ones can be annoying


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

OH!
your one is naughty!


----------



## codeth (Feb 19, 2007)

go mario!!!!


----------



## jessop (Feb 19, 2007)

_*(quote)OH!
your one is naughty! - byrony(quote)

*_:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

We have a new contender for cutest avatar! I vote Isk!!


----------



## kelly (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine is the best


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 21, 2007)

melgalea said:


> revdaniel- for the cleverist. i love the pic of him in the woods with the snakes over his shoulders. looks great


 
I agree, revdaniels is almost a piece of art. Pretty cool pic of him in the forest


----------



## pythoness (Feb 21, 2007)

guess mines not the cutest anymore eh?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

Pythoness cute isn't a word I would choose..  Confronting maybe?


----------



## pythoness (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, well the old one was cute, (labyrinth worm), and confronting is right, i've been feeling confronted lately


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 21, 2007)

cmonnnn put em upppp ADRIENNEEEEEEEE


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 21, 2007)

[email protected] mario  i had to change mine lol ren and stimpy was gettin on a bit


----------



## jessop (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry i had to change mine... apparently Mario was unfavored by several onlookers


----------



## jessop (Feb 21, 2007)

I do like your boxing kitten 'Aussie Python Lover'. Very cute


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

I like Aussiepythonlover's avatar now! KA-POW!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

kitty balboa......... *rocky theme in back ground*


----------



## Lucas (Feb 22, 2007)

me for all of the above


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> kitty balboa......... *rocky theme in back ground*



PMSL!!!!


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

I think Bryony's avatar is definitely one of the best.
I can't stop looking at it....and I'm a girl!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> I think Bryony's avatar is definitely one of the best.
> I can't stop looking at it....and I'm a girl!



Ooooow kelly!
  :lol:


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

If you stop focusing on her bouncing, you realise she's not wearing underwear


----------



## Lucas (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> I think Bryony's avatar is definitely one of the best.
> I can't stop looking at it....and I'm a girl!





But does Bryony resemble her avatar?


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok, I changed mine just for this


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 22, 2007)

pythomaniac said:


> i think yours is the best how did you get your black heads to do that? (without eating each otther lol)



LOL, those BHP's are on my back so i wouldn't notice if they did decide to eat each other.......Time for a new avatar though, might need to get a new tat for it.

Simone.


----------



## ZION (Feb 22, 2007)

RevDaniel's is the coolest, but Bryony's is the most.....mesmerizing.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 22, 2007)

ZION said:


> but Bryony's is the most.....mesmerizing.


 
For sure!:shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 22, 2007)

Feel free to use these ones. Sadly only the last one will work on this site :lol:


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i want to get mine as a tattoo
bryonys is disturbingly mesmerising
tatelinas drives me crazy, but i still read the posts, just scroll until the avatar is out of the screen
revdans rocks, but there are better pictures of him somewhere on the site


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 22, 2007)

i don't like the moving ones and bryony's is the worst, yes yay for boobies and all that but it really doesn't make the pages look very businessy when i'm at work haha
you're not making it work friendly!!!
Bryony's is the worst cos it looks like i might be looking at something seedy :-D


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

" I just want to say hi to my girlfriend, OK? Yo, Adrian! It's me, Kitty"


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 22, 2007)

i scored a heap of cool moving avatars but this is the only one i can use


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 22, 2007)

I love it Moose, anything that bags Germaine gets my vote


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 22, 2007)

I reckon Slateman's av is the scariest!!! LOL (I hope I don't get suspended for that)


----------

